

Brad Feld talks to students about St. Louis startup communities - philip1209
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnkeR4MGRm4

======
orionblastar
Man is it me or does that video have one of the worst echoes ever? I couldn't
understand what he was saying, and he claimed to have posted a URL to a book
and it never appeared in the video.

Anyway I live in the St. Louis MO Area, I can't seem to get a break in the
startup community. I am told I am too old, I am in my 40's they want
20something people. I am told that because I am mentally ill, they don't want
me involved with a startup. It seems most of these feeder companies take
advantage of young people and work them really hard to produce stuff and then
take a majority of their stock, the entrepreneurs seem to play a role in
recruiting the labor for the feeders and managing them for them for exchange
of stock and credit for their work. He seems to forget to put in the labor or
the talent the people who do most of the work, get the least of the credit,
and get the least of the stock, and at the first sign of trouble are
expendable and downsized.

I just want to talk about what is happening in the St. Louis Startup
community, so it can be addressed and fixed.

~~~
philip1209
Sorry, we ran the event using Google+ on air. With his audio in the
auditorium, we could hear no feedback, but apparently the Google server was
picking some up.

From my notes, these are main URLs he shared:

URL to his book -> <http://www.startuprev.com/books-communities/>

URL to Colorado "startups pitch to students" -> <http://Csuac.com/tagged/s2s>

LinkSmart URL -> <http://linksmart.com>

I'm a student in St. Louis and involved with the community in multiple ways
(including organizing this speech). Hit me up for coffee, if you want to get
involved or talk about the community: mail@philipithomas.com.

~~~
orionblastar
Thanks nobody reached out to me this way yet. I've been trying for ten years,
only to be excluded. I am one of those people who say "I want to help" but
nobody seems to want my help.

I am disabled and cannot drive a car anymore, I am mentally ill and that means
not a very good public speaker. I am not sure if I can meet you for coffee
unless I can find a ride somewhere. Since I've become disabled I've been
family oriented because I've basically been rejected by the industry and
community. When I was young I wanted to start a silicon valley type community
in St. Louis in the 1980's and people laughed at me back then. I was a
teenager who taught myself how to program on a Commodore 64 because that is
all my father could afford to buy me. In high school I learned USCD Pascal and
Turbo Pascal. I hold two degrees one in computers and one in business
management.

I ran two small businesses in the past, and while they didn't become successes
I learned from my failures. At jobs I had I would mentor the new programmers
and tutor them to get them up to speed.

